# Chain Motor Case Drawings/Design



## DMooreJr (Jun 21, 2011)

Building some motor case boxes for work, not ata style just for transport around the theater. I had drawings for simple case designs but am not able to find them. I found them on the internet but can't seem to find them online now either. 

Anyone have a good source for any type of plan/drawing of motor cases?

Thanks


----------



## avkid (Jun 21, 2011)

Cases for chain motors?


----------



## rochem (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't know of any plans, but you can easily find what you need just by measuring or finding the specs of the motors (chain hoists?) you intend to carry. The internal support for many chain hoist cases is just a half-oval cut out of two verticals that the chassis of the chain hoist rests in, then extra room on the sides and bottom for the chain and other accessories. Add a few inches on the side for clearance, and you'll have a good size for your case.


----------



## FatherMurphy (Jun 21, 2011)

Most of the nicer-to-use road cases for chain motors have a separate divided space for the chain, so you don't have to feed the chain in and around the motor to get it into the bottom of the case. I've also seen them with trays that sit over the motor for the chain to ride in, although that's fairly rare. Since entertainment motors are generally hung with the hoist body down, chain up, it's most convenient to build the box so that the motor can be landed in the box in the same orientation that it hangs, and then drop the chain in.

It's really just a matter of measuring whatever make and model you have, and deciding how you want to pack and store them - single motor per case, or doubles? Stackable? Store under some other bench or shelf? Are lids necessary? Short schedule budget-minded design or "I'm bored right now and want them to look cool"?

If you're passing $500 a box, you might want to look at just buying some cases, otherwise, this could be a good way to dispose of a lot of scrap plywood. Don't be afraid to build them stout, chain motors are usually on the heavy side.


----------



## avkid (Jun 21, 2011)

Mountain is marketing some molded cases, you might look into those.


----------



## rochem (Jun 21, 2011)

avkid said:


> Mountain is marketing some molded cases, you might look into those.


 
I saw those when I visited them a few months ago. They fit TWO hoists, not just one, are similarly sized to normal road case sizes, and are virtually indestructible - they actually handed us screwdrivers, hammers, whatever we wanted and challenged us try to break them. When I saw them they were still prototypes, so I'm not sure what their current status is, but you can give them a call if you want some more information. However, they did warn us that they could be on the expensive side - worth it if you're on a major tour trying to pack more hoists into a single trucks, perhaps not so much for carting your hoists around your space.


----------



## DMooreJr (Jun 29, 2011)

I am looking for a summer project here at work. I was just being lazy and hoping there was a set of drawings/plans online somewhere.

I guess I am going to have to measure and make something up.


rochem said:


> I saw those when I visited them a few months ago. They fit TWO hoists, not just one, are similarly sized to normal road case sizes, and are virtually indestructible - they actually handed us screwdrivers, hammers, whatever we wanted and challenged us try to break them. When I saw them they were still prototypes, so I'm not sure what their current status is, but you can give them a call if you want some more information. However, they did warn us that they could be on the expensive side - worth it if you're on a major tour trying to pack more hoists into a single trucks, perhaps not so much for carting your hoists around your space.


----------



## mstaylor (Jun 29, 2011)

When you design them don't make them too tight. Definitely try to have a seperate section for the chain and the bag. If you make a lid cut a small notch so the chain sits in it and allows the lid to close.


----------

